
Start your own ICO crowdsale in minutes - chollow
https://coinstarter.com/learn
======
pentae
"About us", "Press", and "Contact" isn't even linked. Kickstarter logo clearly
stolen. Yeah, seems legit!

~~~
cryptobailey
Those aren't linked quite yet because CoinStarter was just launched yesterday.
Some of the smaller pages like that will be up and running soon. My friend is
the one who has put all this together and is a reputable guy.

------
bluehazed
Yikes. This is the 2nd or 3rd ICO generator company I've seen these past few
days. Are these being generated too?

~~~
btown
Everyone on Hacker News is a bot except you.

------
crisopolis
ICO is never defined as to what it even stands for...

~~~
maneesh
Initial Coin Offering

Like an IPO

~~~
candu
...except without any meaningful equity or expectation of convertibility to
liquid cash.

------
TaylorGood
Looked for fine print to make sure it wasn't satire.

~~~
abrookewood
I'm still not sure ... "Based on the 3rd most successful ICO ever."

